# Local Paramedic Looking Forward to Saving Patient’s Life and Getting No Credit SATIRE



## gomerblog (Nov 22, 2013)

Check out our paramedic article at gomerblog.com.  Thanks!

*Local Paramedic Looking Forward to Saving Patient’s Life and Getting No Credit Once Again*

NASHVILLE, TN - 26-year-old paramedic Josh Langhorn is looking forward to his upcoming Friday night shift.  One of the highlights of Josh’s shift involves performing life saving procedures in austere and dynamic environments and racing the patient to the hospital where he can once again get no credit for saving another life.

“I really enjoy that warm special feeling you have after saving a person’s life and transferring them on, to get zero credit,” said Langhorn.  “Most of the time we get chastised for placing only an 18 gauge IV or intubating the trachea 1 cm too deep.  If I can get out of the trauma bay with no feedback or zero credit, I am thrilled!”

Josh feels good knowing that the hospital team will take full credit for saving the patient’s life.  “I am just glad that somebody is taking credit.  It makes my day knowing that my actions won’t go unnoticed, even if it isn’t me that gets any credit.”

Josh particularly enjoys rolling into the trauma bay and hearing the trauma surgeon or emergency medicine doctor dramatically yell, “Move outta the way, I have a life to save here!”

Sometimes when he gives vecuronium to help secure the airway, the physician will say, “How the hell am I supposed to do a neuro exam now?” Josh only smiles. ”They noticed me!”

Josh went on to describe another incident. “One time I did a cric and placed two 16 gauge IVs in a trauma patient who was extracted from a wrecked car in the pitch black while it was raining.  The anesthesiologist on duty back at the temperature controlled, well lit, and coozy hospital, hooked up my tube to his machine and he didn’t say a word.   It was glorious!”

There are several times Josh and his crew do get full credit from the hospital staff, and it usually involves patients that end up dying in the hospital. “Yeah, typically the hospital will say that we didn’t do something right and that is why the patient died.  At least they acknowledge our existence, and I am ok with that.”

Later that week the Trauma team was out to out to lunch and Josh paid the entire bill. When Nurse Shannon asked, “What do I owe?” Dr. Suby, a trauma surgeon who was sitting next to Josh, responded “Don’t worry WE got this.”

“Oh, Thanks Dr. Suby you’re the best.”

“I know.”


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 22, 2013)

Ummm...

Healthcare is a team effort...and it's true, he didn't save their life, the trauma surgeon did. That's true for all of us. You might truly honest-to-god save a life only a handful of times in your career. The crich patient I'll give him a save on though, provided it was indicated. 

If you really get treated that way by hospital staff you're doing something wrong.

Nice effort though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 22, 2013)

Ummm... Satire? I hope...


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 22, 2013)

To be fair, I did chuckle at a few of the other articles on that website. Then again, I use The Onion as my news source of choice.


----------



## MRSA (Nov 22, 2013)

That read was incredibly hilarious <3

Thanks for the laugh 

I mean yeah there are times I feel unappreciated but honestly I didn't get into the business to be appreciated by anyone. If you got into this field looking for free food, medals of honor, glory, and recognition you better turn right around and walk back in the door you came from.

At the end of a day you are the only person patting yourself on the back <3 And if you're expecting more, look elsewhere


----------



## unleashedfury (Nov 27, 2013)

The Onion is a news satire publication 

So I'm sure its satire,

the OP Cites Gomerblog as its source which states its "America's Finest Medical Satire Blog"


----------



## RevShaw56 (Aug 27, 2015)

Gomerblog is hilarious,


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't forget the firefighters.... We saved the patient first and the doctors saved them for reals. Thanks for the ride, tho. 

:satire:


----------



## Tigger (Aug 28, 2015)

Handsome Robb said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Healthcare is a team effort...and it's true, he didn't save their life, the trauma surgeon did. That's true for all of us. You might truly honest-to-god save a life only a handful of times in your career. The crich patient I'll give him a save on though, provided it was indicated.
> 
> ...


GomerBlog...

They got some good stuff.


----------

